# HOF Photo thread (don't remove)



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

test avatar


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Test piccie:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

'Nother piccie:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Another piccie


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Test pic


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

another piccie


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

test :twisted:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdG+gMoAAASVgEABAAEi550AIAAxTAATQibRNAzSOg9ARgHt6PSkW0tU5JudQq/F3JFOFCQ0b6AygA==


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I say, that looks spiffy 8)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Kingfish HOF for Cid:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Morwong resize for Jeffo HOF


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

HOF luderick for Arpie


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

HOF cobia pictures


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Photos for dive course


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

More photos:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

More photos:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYIoiLkAAACTgEAAAIAzgNQAIAAiAyDQgGmmg2QFuQmSHi7kinChIQRREXI=


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

hey red... been trying to track down wp bags... where do you pick these up?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcFmZsYAACXfgAAScIOaErFCFKA/79/gMACtthqMkZTTekTTT0mgGhkGT9UIo2iaBk0A0AAA0Bqp/pKeyhMgfqg9I0NBoA9RoA1OikwG/BeeLqn4/F75yyOTiyMnnGSPq0gDruNozWGeM9NO+6rhXhZZBLQsil6YEaj+bFMjuaYg7E9EbXjQIMOBowXYe4sEVpR6dEPe1PghIrBlJBUCaioNCDmpDbKAbJ6WKAQRlpkNzYQsSBYaF+fNRGvzw8T9fd1lqqhtlNahJXIaFzqCHa1qOUYMaEkS+Su8n+LuSKcKEhgszNjA


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

thanks mate...

not at the moment... on my windoZe box at the moment. The nix boxen are doing some [email protected] work.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ7bBjEAABbfgAASQCEACCEgFAA/5/+gIACUEU8p5T0MpmqaYnqGTINTCQ9Q0NANMgEAqoDdSkaAj+1nJ+5B58IzmmlWVwkrRGBYiE/dussJb/DGHDLlWTbmACmtT+tCtu07tIyi/EgDNFDt3nZAvj1pVCHXwROOB7B+hfOswofUGlqONrE+J6CqLIhdYUwCBSsmz2JexCUxAmzv/F3JFOFCQDtsGMQ=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Trip report pics:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

More pics


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Pics for HOF:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

One more:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Wirrah and Longtom for HOF:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYHJuDIAAACTgEAACAAmoEYAIAAiAaYhADAAFItvxdyRThQkIHJuDIA=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWflQDVwAAAWRgEAAAUCWACAAMQwBDR5QuMUHjfF3JFOFCQ+VANXA


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

trout for HOF


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVovQ8cAAACTgEAACAAD4BgAIAAxBkxBANPSaiEMGvF3JFOFCQWi9Dxw


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Longtom piccie for HOF


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Carp for HOF:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

T Curve Giant Trevor for HOF + Crazy 42cm bream + Poly 65cm snapper + Gatesy mullet


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

T curve 42cm bream for HOF


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWIwn0oAAAeRgEAAKi9UgCAAIgANAgGgB5Z6F9WgxveLuSKcKEgxGE+lAA==


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Fundas 55cm brown trout for HOF


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Paff brown trout for HOF


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Jeffo Jewfish for HOF


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU3/CX4AABjbgAAQAQGzUoAKL//XoCAAioKqo9QAemjKA9TCeoCqqaZP0kNNqNNqAxDSOvksTUUXMKtEEU0l7BNm6IkGHlOCCxU0TUXz7vSCxJxXGiFGaSFxwbV6qzw4JL3FFZc1Ytz4+pM01GLR+Wc3tVCHJqo3JpKlFr+LuSKcKEgm/4S/AA==


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

T-curve trevor


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSxJdgwAAAWRgAABOgYYACAAMQZMQQ0DajUJh3AeLuSKcKEgWJLsGA==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb/L2CMAAACVgEAAAAECoAiAIAAiDTNCGAH8IUXckU4UJC/y9gjA


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Paff whiting for HOF


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Danios


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

37cm bigeye trevally


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Grunter and Golden trevally for HOF


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

35cm Estuary cod for HOF + 2 founder for Kerrie


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

77cm barra for HOF


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQcrPq4AAAEVgEAAAAIpQJAAIAAxDAggZqaKDJ1QXi7kinChIA5WfVw=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQX5lDEAAAKRgEABA0GUICAAIgaB6hADBCWzeHHi7kinChIAvzKGIA==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeEBr+EAAAURgGCAJgHYICAAMQNA0CjJg2okYsJ9y0BWi7kinChIcIDX8IA=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYN/vC8AAAHBgAgAMAAQACAAIZpoM00RWnF3JFOFCQg3+8Lw


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

found this one that needs to be added

63cm bige eye caught by Nic on a rapala Xrap

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10541&p=112746&hilit=noosa#p112746


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Paffoh - 43cm Redfin


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWnyOBUAAAADABAABgAgACGYGYFhdyRThQkGnyOBUA==


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

41cm bigeye for hOF


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Poddy 76cm snapper for HOF

+ Poly 40cm Estuary cod

+ Poddy 94cm snook


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

40cm EC for HOF, 42cm jack, 101cm long tom


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

FnD set up pics


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG Jase,

Return her to her former glory ( Including that FF you bought )...


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

What are you talking about mate? I can't see any difference between these pictures and her current condition :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Photos for trip report


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

More photos for trip report


----------

